# Duck - recipie ideas?



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi

Duck in 1/2 price in Sainsbury's so going to treat us to a nice home cooked meal, want to make a bit of an effort for a change.

Anyone have any idea's what would be nice with roast duck or how to cook it other than roasting it plain?

Cheers,

S


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67410.msg923101;topicseen#msg923101

&

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47621.msg629150;topicseen#msg629150


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dinner at yours then S   . I'm trying to find out about slow cooking pork loin for tomorrow too.
I got your text about next Sat - I'll text you back. I might need to work


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I just like to roast it stuffed with sage and onion stuffing but keep pricking it regularly and draining off all the fat and then baste with honey half an hour before ready to make skin really dark and crispy. then serve it with normal roast dinner trimmings but also oranges soaked in brandy which are so gorgeous with the duck and the gravy ..... roast two at a time then you have enough for salad or sandwiches next day and theres not so much meat on a duck I find and you can make a stock from the carcass for a lovely chinese noodle soup if you are being organised and economical xxx 

nell


----------

